
Key Visualizer: Observe distributed databases to discover the unknowns - gesaint
https://pingcap.com/blog/observe-distributed-databases-to-discover-unknowns/
======
chrisweekly
This looks really compelling; distributed data at scale encompasses a number
of hard problems and operational challenges. A strong dataviz story -- as
illuminated here by pingcap -- surely plays a part in solutions. Bookmarked.

